# Miller County



## slayerrd (Apr 14, 2013)

Any reports in miller county yet? Should be getting close. Trying to decide when to schedule my vacation for my annual turkey/mushroom hunting trip. Thanks in advance


----------



## cypherman (Apr 17, 2014)

Hey slayerrd, I'm in Morgan Co and don't have a mushroom yet. However there is a post form Rocky Mt that said he found some little grays several days ago. I'm going to check some early spots again tomorrow and see what uuuup.


----------



## slayerrd (Apr 14, 2013)

Thanks for the report cypherman.


----------



## slayerrd (Apr 14, 2013)

Should be getting close? maybe the rain tomorrow will get them going.


----------



## slayerrd (Apr 14, 2013)

Picked 74 in miller county yesterday in the creek bottoms. They were mostly greys but had a few yellows mixed in. Also picked 4 blacks on a hillside. If we can get a rain they should really pop.


----------



## dr c (Apr 26, 2014)

Found six small grey's today on a hill side in Laurie! We are headed to the creek bottoms! :mrgreen:


----------



## dr c (Apr 26, 2014)

BTW ...I should have mentioned.....these were on the Morgan- Camden Line...


----------



## slayerrd (Apr 14, 2013)

I picked 10.5 lbs in miller county on May 2nd and another 2 lbs today. Lots of dried up ones today. Looks like the end is near.


----------

